

Twitter, Foursquare, and Instagram started by Google alumns - jefftala
http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/04/twitter4sqinstgrm 

======
jsavimbi
Insert a smug remark regarding the doing of proper research prior to positing
such theories.

